# Random green lines on virtual cockpit?



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Was driving my TTS home today and randomly 2 green lined appeared under the speedometer on my virtual cockpit that seemed to be randomly highlighting green or going back to black...I've never seen them there before and have no idea why they appeared...can somebody help?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

This is Lane Assist. On/off button is on the end of the indicator stalk.

If you try to change lane on a M/way or dual carriageway etc without indicating first, the system will resist the steering input.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

More in your owners manual.

Also: https://www.audi.co.uk/glossary/a/audi-lane-assist.html
That info says the system does not intervene in the driving - but it does as the system is Active Lane Assist.

The green lines go grey when the camera can't see lane marking lines.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm fairly certain my car isn't spec'd with lane assist, it has the cruit control and speed limiter but not lane assist which is why im confused.

If it was the lans assist how did it randomly turn itself on?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Is there a button on the end of the indicator stalk?


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Having now gone back into the car...holy s*it yes youre right there is and I must of hit it by mistake! Had the car for months and never noticed the button or hit it by mistake in the past :/ Oh well...always nice to find a new feature I guess


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Lane assist is standard on the TTS.


----------

